# Can I have my bill?



## macforever

I'm trying to do my best to translate the following sentence:
_Can I have my bill_?
Voitteko laittaa laskuni valmiiksi? 
Is it OK?


----------



## Hakro

macforever said:


> _Can I have my bill_?
> Voitteko laittaa laskuni valmiiksi?
> Is it OK?


It's OK for example in a hotel when you say _Olen lähdössä puolen tunnin kuluttua. Voitteko laittaa laskuni valmiiksi?_ In a restaurant you say simply _Saanko laskun?_


----------



## macforever

Very interesting.
Thank you very much indeed.


----------

